# Looking for Golden Retriever Breeder New England Area



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LJILLY- just in case she has notifications when she's mentioned. Haven't seen her here lately. 
Jill Simmons. Tamarack Goldens.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Hello and welcome. We live in Massachusetts as well.

We got two beautiful male pups, Seamus and Lincoln, from Nautilus Golden Retrievers in Plymouth, MA. We got one of our sweet girls, Daisy, from Beau Geste in Acton. Our current boy, Bear who’s 14 mos old, we got in NH through Karben Goldens. His dad came from Eastshore Golden Retreivers also in NH. That’s just a short list. I’m sure the members have other recommendations. Good luck with your search and please keep us posted.

Lincoln and Bear pictured.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Check out Astar Goldens in Bridgewater Ma. I believe they may have a litter now.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

There are tons of great breeders in New England! Do a search here in the forum for threads about Golden Retriever breeders in New England to see who has been recommended in the past.

Some of the breeders I might recommend* include:
Beaugeste (MA)
Eastshore (NH)
Profile (NH)
Greatbrook (Rochester, NH - I don't think she has a website)
Colonial (ME)
My Way (CT)
Pebwin (MA)
Errigal (NH)

(*I don't have direct experience will all of these breeders, so do your own due diligence!)

It might help us narrow our recommendations if you can tell us more about your priorities in a dog. Are you looking for "just a pet/companion"? Do you plan to do dog sports (agility, obedience, hunting, etc.)? Is temperament a top priority? Or health/longevity? Do you have a set time frame for getting the puppy? Is price a consideration? These categories are not mutually exclusive but might help us to narrow the field...

And before we forget to mention... once you have begun to narrow down your options to a particular breeder and/or litter, repost here and we can take a look at the breeders/breeding and let you know if we see any red flags.

Good luck!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Might also want to consider a rescue golden. Contact Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue in Hudson, MA.


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

Welcome! Some great breeders are listed above. Searching past threads as pawnsnpaca suggested helped me a lot. You can also call Yankee Golden Retriever Club to get names on breeders with current/ upcoming litters. The breeders they recommend will all be ones who follow the GRCA code of ethics. We got our 4 mo. puppy from Cloverdale and would certainly recommend her. Tangleloft is another kennel I was very interested in.


----------



## rml0317 (Sep 29, 2019)

Very helpful, thank you. I have been doing some preliminary research for awhile. We don't have a set timeline. We'd be willing to be on a waiting list if needed. Since having a pup will involve many outdoor trips we'd ideally like to avoid bringing them home in the dead of New England winter! We're looking for a family companion that will hopefully live a long, happy life. 
I grew up with a golden retriever from Twin-Beau-D Kennels (Maggie) and she was amazing although did have some arthritis in her hips and passed away when she was 11 from Lukemia. 

Part of me is torn between getting a pup from a breeder vs. a local shelter, I've been weighing many pros and cons. When Maggie passed my parents adopted a 6 month old tri-pod golden mix from our local shelter (Luke) and he is such a joy too! I know a golden pup from an ethical and well run breeder will not be cheap. Family friends of ours have gotten a couple Goldens from Salty Dog in Maine and they can't speak highly enough of them but their dogs are upwards of $4500. I feel that although they are probably a wonderful option it might not be necessary to spend that much. 

I will certainly look into all those mentioned above. While I know the basics to look for in a good breeder I came across this forum site and appreciate the input shared from all! I'll be sure to look back at some other posts on this topic as well.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

rml0317 said:


> Family friends of ours have gotten a couple Goldens from Salty Dog in Maine and they can't speak highly enough of them but their dogs are upwards of $4500. I feel that although they are probably a wonderful option it might not be necessary to spend that much.


As far as Salty Dog, they are not doing a good job with health certification at all. I am sure your friends love their dogs, because honestly who doesn’t love their dogs but they clearly did not do their homework or were dazzle by the “English” hype. Missing/deficient health certifications and parent dogs with no accomplishments should never cost $4500. 

There are servers great breeders in your area that will offer far more in the terms of quality for health and accomplishments for a much better value.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Having recently done a search of my own in the New England area I can tell you you should be able to find a responsibly-bred Golden puppy whose parents have all their clearances in the $2000-$3000 range. There would have to be something truly extraordinary about a litter for me to even _consider _paying more than that (and I can't think of _anything _that would be of value to the average pet owner that would justify much more than $2-2.5K).


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

rml0317 said:


> Very helpful, thank you. I have been doing some preliminary research for awhile. We don't have a set timeline. We'd be willing to be on a waiting list if needed. Since having a pup will involve many outdoor trips we'd ideally like to avoid bringing them home in the dead of New England winter! We're looking for a family companion that will hopefully live a long, happy life.
> I grew up with a golden retriever from Twin-Beau-D Kennels (Maggie) and she was amazing although did have some arthritis in her hips and passed away when she was 11 from Lukemia.
> 
> Part of me is torn between getting a pup from a breeder vs. a local shelter, I've been weighing many pros and cons. When Maggie passed my parents adopted a 6 month old tri-pod golden mix from our local shelter (Luke) and he is such a joy too! I know a golden pup from an ethical and well run breeder will not be cheap. Family friends of ours have gotten a couple Goldens from Salty Dog in Maine and they can't speak highly enough of them but their dogs are upwards of $4500. I feel that although they are probably a wonderful option it might not be necessary to spend that much.
> ...




Mardovar in RI and Golden B Bear in NH are two others to consider. 
Also $4500 for a puppy is way to much especially from parents with no titles and spotty clearances. I didn't pay anywhere near that for my very well bred puppy. Lots of reputable breeders have waiting lists so it doesn't hurt to start looking early.


----------



## Golden_Beloved (Oct 2, 2019)

*Yankee Golden Retriever Club*

If you are looking for a reputable breeder they are definitely a great resource. I have found that even if these breeders don't happen to have a litter available they can be very helpful in giving referrals. Also would like to suggest local dog shows where breeders are showing their own dogs. It is fun to speak with them and they can often be a great help in locating a reputable breeder if they don't have pups available. IMHO definitely avoid any breeder who has pro handlers, or uses boarding contracts or "co-ownerships" with their dogs. These are often red flags indicating a high volume breeder.


----------

